# Rubik's Slide simulator



## TomZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Techno Source announced a new puzzle, the Rubik's twist. It's been discussed quite a bit on twistypuzzles, but I don't think many of you on here have heard of it. Just go a google search if you don't know yet.

I think the new Rubik's Slide is the first actually interesting "new" Rubik's Brand product. I had some spare time tonight so I wrote this simulator. It's quite bare bones, but it should allow for some experimentation.

By pressing the arrow keys, you can do "nudge" moves. Insert and enter "twist" the puzzle.
You can set the puzzle state by clicking on the squares. Clicking cycles between off, blue and red. In the top left corner there is a smaller puzzle which represents the goal. You can set this in a similar matter, but it has absolutely no meaning. I haven't implemented a check yet. Maybe later.
If you find a nice puzzle you can copy the puzzle state from the page and post it here. Others can then load the puzzle by copying and pasting the code back into the field. This also saves the goal state.

Unfortunately it doesn't work in IE (yet). I've tested it in Chrome and FF.

anyway, here is the link.

I'd love to see what neat puzzles you can find, it looks promising. I haven't done any searching for nice puzzles myself yet. If you find something nice, please post the puzzle code here.


----------



## retr0 (Feb 27, 2010)

You've written "Twist" instead of "Slide" in your first sentence. You might want to consider changing that, since the twist has been out for a while..

I'll be checking this link out now.


----------

